# New Metro Arms 1911 Commander



## SeaTex

Bought this a few weeks ago and it's turned out to be a keeper. Fit and finish are excellant, no manfunctions and accurate. $538.00 including tax.

*Specifications and features:* 
American Classic Commander semi automatic handgun 
.45 ACP caliber 
4.25" barrel 
8 round magazine with bumper pad 
Beavertail grip safety 
Extended thumb safety 
Single action 
4140 steel frame 
4140 hammer forged steel slide 
Hard Chrome finish 
Checkered Mahogany wood grips with diamond cut 
Throated forged steel barrel 
Dovetail front sight 
Novak style rear sight 
Flared and lowered ejection port 
Extended slide stop 
Combat hammer and trigger 
Rear slide serrations 
7.5" overall length 
5.5" tall 
1.25" wide 
35.2 ounces


----------



## redexpress

Mind if I ask where you bought it? GunsAmerica only has the higher end ones for sale now. It got a good review from Chuckhawks a couple years ago:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/metro_arms_american_classic.htm


----------



## SeaTex

This particular one was sitting at Academy in Selma, Tx. outside of San Antonio. A friend of mine just bought the blued American Classic II (5" barrel) at the Academy in Katy last Friday night for $460.00 I believe. Both were the only ones each had in their store. They said they didn't know when they would get any more in. You may check around some of the other Academy stores in the area. Maybe each store got one.

That Chuck Hawks review is spot on as well as some of the other reviews out there. Oh yea, they must have worked out something with Novak because all these come with his sights and mags.


----------



## pg542

Good looking 1911. How does the slide action feel? Smooth/slick?.....interesting design in the skeletonized hammer. Looks nice. Lotta features out of the box.


----------



## SeaTex

The machine work is very good and the slide is slick. The action is tight...no rattles... I have 300 rounds through it as of yesterday with no FTF or FTE's using both ball ammo and hollowpoints. My only issue right now is it throws brass in serveral different directions (sometimes straight back at me). I've read where that is due to the extractor needing adjustment. The pistol comes with a life time warranty and the service center in this region is a gunsmith in Lott Texas which isn't that far for me to travel or ship.

I'm told the design inside the hammer is M over an A, which is the Metro Arms logo.

http://metroarms.net/


----------



## SeaTex

Latest Review I found.

http://gunsforsale.com/ghg/2011/03/24/american-classic-commander-review/#more-8062


----------



## Kevin Nicholls

I picked up the same pistol last friday at the academy in pasadena. They also only had 1 and they did'nt know when they would get any more in. I've only shot a couple of mags thru mine so far and had no problems. I've owned colts,springfields and rock island 1911s and it's as well made as any I've owned. Need more time to shoot it but so far I like mine.


----------



## SeaTex

Yea I think their like dead men...they only come one to a box store...:rotfl:

I talked with a guy on one of the 1911 forums and he sent me a link on how to tune the extractor...mine was a little on the loose side. I'll be back out on Saturday to see if that corrects the problem with fired brass going all over the place. Now that I've got about 300 rounds through it I'm going to see what kind of groups I get on paper. I already know it will ring the hell out of a steel gong...:biggrin:


----------



## JayTray

Looks real nice. What sorta grouping are ya getting so far?
Academy's stocking practices is nuts. They ran me ragged for a CZ .40 that never came in...


----------



## SeaTex

Went out yesterday and shot another 100 rounds. I was able to shoot an average of 3" 8 round groups offhand at 10 yards. Able to put 8 out of 8 on a 12" x 12" steel plate at 25 yards and 30 yards. Had one FTE out of 100 rounds and it was towards the end. Other than that it performed very well.


----------



## iridered2003

thanks for the report.


----------



## CHARLIE

Lock that wrist and it will come close to putting all the cases in one area..


----------



## SeaTex

CHARLIE said:


> Lock that wrist and it will come close to putting all the cases in one area..


I agree I need to work on my technique...looking to pickup some dies and components pretty quick so I can afford to practice more.


----------



## jack collier

*Straightshooter*

:texasflagWell SeaTex: You cost me $570.00, new Metro 1911, shells, and tax. I am dang glad you did. After reading your post and the write up, I checked my Academy here in Killeen. Sure enough, they had 1. and 1 only.
I took it home and shot it Saturday. Just put a 2x4 would block down at 10 yards. The first shot was dead center, with the second hole touching the first. Shot 8 rounds into the wood, with the entire group less than two inches. I am in love with this gun! The first casing did come straight back and hit me in the face, but that was the only one. The rest all ejected to the side. Thanks for making me aware of this tremendous value.


----------



## tommyh

thats a nice looking 1911! care to take the slide off and show the machining on the frame?  im a sucker for a good, smooth 1911


----------



## SeaTex

jack collier said:


> :texasflagWell SeaTex: You cost me $570.00, new Metro 1911, shells, and tax. I am dang glad you did. After reading your post and the write up, I checked my Academy here in Killeen. Sure enough, they had 1. and 1 only.
> I took it home and shot it Saturday. Just put a 2x4 would block down at 10 yards. The first shot was dead center, with the second hole touching the first. Shot 8 rounds into the wood, with the entire group less than two inches. I am in love with this gun! The first casing did come straight back and hit me in the face, but that was the only one. The rest all ejected to the side. Thanks for making me aware of this tremendous value.


Glad you like it Jack. Is it full size or commander? Blued or hard chrome? We need pics!


----------



## SeaTex

tommyh said:


> thats a nice looking 1911! care to take the slide off and show the machining on the frame?  im a sucker for a good, smooth 1911


Give me a day or so and I'll take some pics of it stripped down.


----------



## JayTray

I found a blue commander today for $495 at a local gun shop. Almost traded my G21SF for it. Looking for a quality/affordable pistol for single stack USPSA. The glock is great and reliable but not as accurate as the 1911 platform. 

Looking forward the next pics as well. Thanks SeaTex


----------



## SeaTex

JayTray said:


> I found a blue commander today for $495 at a local gun shop. Almost traded my G21SF for it. Looking for a quality/affordable pistol for single stack USPSA. The glock is great and reliable but not as accurate as the 1911 platform.
> 
> I'd keep looking, that price is a little high.


----------



## SeaTex

It's been a busy week so I didn't get to the pictures until this evening.


----------



## SeaTex

and the rest.


----------



## JayTray

Thanks for the time and effort! The tooling work looks really good. Alot better than I expected.
How is the barrel/bushing fit? You sold me. Now I need to find a buyer for my G21 SF! Thanks again SEATEX


----------



## SeaTex

Barrel / Bushing fit is good. It's a well made pistol for the price.

Glad I could help.


----------



## tomcatt

I got mine about a month and a half ago. Can't beat it. Beautiful finish and perfect fit. I got lucky and was browsing an Academy that had one. Feeds everything and is extremely accurate.


----------



## SeaTex

tomcatt said:


> I got mine about a month and a half ago. Can't beat it. Beautiful finish and perfect fit. I got lucky and was browsing an *Academy that had one*. Feeds everything and is extremely accurate.


That seems to be the key word at Academy right now.


----------



## JayTray

I stopped in the Academy in Cedar Park today. All they had was a full size in blue for $449.


----------



## JayTray

Dam ya SEATEX!!
Had to see what a philipino forty-five is all about for myself.

Found a good deal on a new 5" Rock Island tactical today. Matte nickel finish. I didnt particularly care for it at first, but its kinda growing on me. Still a bit concerned on how this finish is going to wear over time & use, so we shall see. Its not gonna be a safe queen by any means. $499: Novak style sights (front & rear) beavertail. Immediate plans will be fiber front sight, trigger job (although very nice for new) grips and maybe a mag. well.


----------



## SeaTex

Hey the Filipinos have been good allies and have a respectable handgun heritage. Many a Japanese soldier’s last sight was a Filipino Guerilla aiming a 1911 at him. I'd like to hear a report once you get back from the range.


----------



## JayTray

Yes sir. Very true!

First run at the range today. Shot 400 rounds once I chunked that ACT mag over the berm and used a Chip McCormick it ran like a top!

Best grouping was 8 shots approx 2.5" @ 20 feet. Gotta love that from a brand new unbroken in pistol.
Only complaint is the P.O.S. ACT mag and the cheapy plastic black grips. Both easy fixes! 

If it stands the test of time this one is a honey! Shooting buddy that owns multiple very high end custom guns was very impressed. He has forgotten more about 1911 than Ive ever known . So that was reassuring and a compliment.

9 out of 10 for me and the RIA 1911. FWIW


----------



## SeaTex

CMC 8 round power mags are what I went with as well. Thanks for the report.

On a side note I loaded a mags worth of handloads and they went off without a hitch.

Friendswood Bullet Co. 230 gr. LRN
4.0 gr. Clays
CCI large pistol primers

So now I've loaded 300 rounds from once fired brass I've been saving.


----------



## JayTray

I tried a variety in both the ACT and McCormick
200 gr precision RNF, 230 RS Berry and 200 SWC... All things evil pointed to the ACT mag. Who knows... Maybe a weak spring.

Powder 
4.6 WST
5.5 Unique
4.2 or 4.5 Clays.

So the CMC mags worked well huh.... Havent run across those. Wherd ya find em?


----------



## SeaTex

Chip McCormick Custom (CMC)


----------



## JayTray

SeaTex said:


> Chip McCormick Custom (CMC)


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
:headknock


----------



## jack collier

*SeaTex*

Sorry for taking so long to get back. I didn't see your reply until now. I have the chromed Commander, just like the one you have.:brew2:


----------



## JayTray

*After a few additions*

Man I love/hate having Dawsons 30 min away from the house!!

Just added a few items to help my ALPHA/MIKE ratio.. lets hope anyway

RIA Tactical 5" 45 ACP
Stippled the stock grips customized with 45 ACP Brass
Dawson ICE mag well and Main Spring Housing
Dawson Fiber Optic front sight

Also picked up 5 McCormick mags and ext base plates


----------



## JayTray

*Couldnt be happier so far...*

Results from range today.

24 rounds @ approx. 21 ft.


----------



## CHARLIE

How did that flyer get up there at 1 oclock ?? Ha


----------



## JayTray

Dang wind!! Im blaming an UPDRAFT!!! LOL


----------



## pg542

JayTray said:


> Dang wind!! Im blaming an UPDRAFT!!! LOL


 It certainly looks like a textbook case of updraft to me....lol...Good one.....sometimes the downdraft and headwinds give me fits also.......updraft..I'm gonna use that,,,,Thanks....Good group, first range session with this piece?


----------



## JayTray

Yes sir... Wind is EVIL! Messin up my fishing and shootin!! 

LOL

Not the first outing, had the pistol a month or so now..
Shot the first USPSA match 2 weeks ago. Man I dont miss my Glock!

Still getting used to it. Keep drifting the front sight back and forth.. Dunno if its me or the gun. The safe bet is on ME! But I think a smidge to the right and it'll be on.


----------

